# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  ADHD - Artikel

## Agnes574

*ADHD*

ADHD beteket Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder. Vertaalt naar het Nederlands is dit aandachtsstoornis met hyperactiviteit. Hieronder vallen concentratieproblemen, ondoordacht handelen en overmatig bewegen. 

ADHD is in drie types te verdelen, namelijk:
1. Alleen concentratieproblemen. Dit valt eigenlijk onder de noemer ADD en wordt bij kinderen minder opgemerkt, omdat dit een naar binnen gekeerd gedrag is.
2. Ondoordacht handelen en overmatig bewegen. 
3. Concentratieproblemen, ondoordacht handelen en overmatig bewegen. Dit type wordt het meest gediagnoseerd.

Het komt bij jongens en meiden voor, maar bij jongens wordt het meer opgemerkt. Dat komt doordat bij jongens het storende gedrag merkbaar is en bij meisjes het storende gedrag naar binnen gericht is. Dus de omgeving heeft er dan minder "last" van.

Elk kind is weleens druk of heeft een verminderde concentratie. Dus wanneer kun je dan spreken van een kind met ADHD?
- als de gedragingen in ernstige mate voorkomen;
- als de gedragingen afwijken van de normen van leeftijdsgenoten en geslacht;
- als de gedragingen een herkenbaar en hardnekkig patroon volgen;
- wanneer dit patroon voor de leeftijd van 7 jaar is begonnen;
- als de gedragingen in verschillende situaties voorkomen, dus op school, thuis, etc.;
- als de gedragingen het kind belemmeren in zijn ontwikkeling of functioneren.

*Oorzaak*
Er vindt een stoornis plaats in de uitwisseling van transmitters (stoffen) die de boodschappen regelen in de hersenen. Hierdoor kan de informatie die binnenkomt niet goed gecontrolleerd worden. Bij veel kinderen is dit erfelijk bepaald. Doch kunnen er ook andere oorzaken zijn zoals een laag geboortegewicht, vroeggeboorte, tijdens de zwangerschap gebruik van alcohol, tabak over andere drugs door de moeder, problemen bij de geboorte en infecties bij de hersenen.

*Onderzoek*
Wanneer je een vermoeden hebt dat je kind ADHD heeft kun je naar de huisarts gaan. Deze zal jullie doorverwijzen naar de kinderarts. Deze zal gegevens verzamelen via lichamelijk onderzoek, observaties, gesprekken met de ouders en informatie van de leerkracht. Een multidisciplinair team, bestaande uit de kinderarts, een kinderpsycholoog, een psycholoog, een maatschappelijk werker, enz., stelt dan de diagnose. Dat doen ze aan de hand van de DSM-IV (Diagnostic Statistical Manual of mental disorders). Deze richtlijnen hebben de psychiaters onderling met elkaar afgesproken, want het is nog niet via meetbare gegevens vast te stellen. Het kan ook zijn dat de gedragingen een uiting zijn van een andere stoornis, dus dat moet dan goed onderzocht worden. Je kunt dan denken aan depressieve- en angststoornissen, want vooral jongens kunnen zich dan druk en agressief gedragen. Ook autisme en verwante stoornissen staan dichtbij de gedragingen van ADHD. 

*Risico's*
ADHD wordt vaker geconstateerd bij kinderen dan bij volwassenen. Het kan dus zijn dat de symptomen naarmate het kind ouder wordt verminderen. Echter kan het ook zijn dat het kind de symptomen meenemen naar de volwassenheid. Echter kan gedragstherapie dus de symptomen ook in goede banen leiden. Wanneer het kind volwassen is kan het dan handvaten hebben om met de symptomen om te gaan. Daardoor kan het minder zichtbaar meer zijn.

*Behandeling*
Medicatie wordt vaak gegeven aan kinderen met ADHD. Voorop gesteld moet worden dat medicatie ADHD niet kan genezen. Het kan alleen de symptomen doen verminderen. Dit is al voldoende om uit een negatieve spiraal te komen. Raadzaam is wel om daarnaast gedragstherapie te doen. Je kunt er ook voor kiezen om alleen gedragstherapie te doen. Wanneer dit niet werkt kun je altijd nog aan de medicatie denken. Je kunt er ook voor kiezen om alleen medicatie te geven. Bepraat met de arts wat je wilt en stel je vragen zoals over welke bijwerkingen het kan hebben. Als je eenmaal besluit om je kind medicatie te geven, bespreek dan tussendoor ook of het nodig is. Het kan namelijk zijn dat de symptomen bij je kind na zijn/haar tiende verminderd zijn. Maar het kan ook zijn dat de symptomen gelijk weer terug komen als de medicatie gestopt wordt. Goed overleggen dus met de arts.

*Links bij dit artikel*
- gezondheid.be 
- Artikel ADD 
- Artikel Kinderangsten 
- Artikel depressie

----------


## corina40

Dank je wel hoor!!!!
En fijne vakantie alvast....

----------

